# Coolest Case? :)



## Cobra427 (Mar 8, 2005)

I would love to know of a awesome looking case (w/window) for not a lot of $.   Any links or names would be a big help, right now I have this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But mine is silver and black with a window on the side. 

I do like the thermaltake Shark case but its a bit too expensive.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 8, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=11-156-172&DEPA=0


----------



## Cobra427 (Mar 9, 2005)

That case is quite nice and at a great price! I like that its got 2 fans and a power supply already, you can add a fan in the front as well, its got ventilation on side (not glass window side), front temp. display and fan controller are just extra goodies that make that case a great buy.  Thanks dude, great advice. 

Any more cases are welcome to be shown to me, but it'll be hard to top this one...lol


----------



## Rammsteiner (Mar 10, 2005)

Hard to choose  . I Like the Coolermaster ATC-110(and no, dont try to search it on their site, they dont have it!? But its 500Euro's  ). Also a noname case I do like http://www.perfect-systems.nl/info.asp?Info=57296 . Its pretty nice  . And some Silverstone cases are cool too


----------



## Cobra427 (Mar 11, 2005)

How many Euro's = 1 US Dollar? lol


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 11, 2005)

Cobra427 said:
			
		

> How many Euro's = 1 US Dollar? lol


Its like 1.50 to the euro
It fluctuates a LOT


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 11, 2005)

Got this back in Dec. ... changed the front Bezel from Blue to Silver

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-144-091&depa=1


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 11, 2005)

What do you think the best case is for $50-70 US? PSU doesnt matter as I have a 450 waatt already.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 11, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> What do you think the best case is for $50-70 US? PSU doesnt matter as I have a 450 waatt already.



I like this one which is pretty much the same inside as mine ...    here 

You may need to cut a hole in the acrylic in the side for a fan to increase air flow but lots of room $59.00


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 11, 2005)

Very nice find Urlyin   
If I get I dont think I will put a side fan in it though, im gettin me some tornados!


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 11, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Very nice find Urlyin
> If I get I dont think I will put a side fan in it though, im gettin me some tornados!



Everyone has the style they like but for the size and price, not to mention that alot of other manufactors copied Chenming ... not aluminum but not el cheapo metal either ... fans can be mounted in each removable drive bay .. room to grow


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 11, 2005)

Ive noticed newegg seems to spontaneously change shipping prices, like that raidmax I posted earlier is now free shipping but wasnt yesterday. Is there any predicatble pattern to it?


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 11, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Ive noticed newegg seems to spontaneously change shipping prices, like that raidmax I posted earlier is now free shipping but wasnt yesterday. Is there any predicatble pattern to it?



I thought I noticed that ... blamed it on the lost of another brain cell ... but I don't think there's a pattern...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 14, 2005)

Well I ordered the Raidmax case for 59.99 with free shipping. That other case looked sweet but too big!


----------



## Cobra427 (Mar 14, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Well I ordered the Raidmax case for 59.99 with free shipping. That other case looked sweet but too big!



Nice, that case is worth the buy.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 14, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Well I ordered the Raidmax case for 59.99 with free shipping. That other case looked sweet but too big!



I like all the room I can get.... But in most cases(no pun intended   ) the choice is the style that's appealing to one's eye... you gotta like looking at it .. lol ... I ordered the XP Mobile 2600 ... should have it by the end of the week... I'll try to be easy on it before I ship it off to ya ...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 14, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> I like all the room I can get.... But in most cases(no pun intended   ) the choice is the style that's appealing to one's eye... you gotta like looking at it .. lol ... I ordered the XP Mobile 2600 ... should have it by the end of the week... I'll try to be easy on it before I ship it off to ya ...


(insert evil genius smiley)


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 17, 2005)

OK I got the case today on the 16th, This weekend I will borrow my friends digi-cam and take some pics and post a review. It is VERY nice, much higher quality than I expeceted. And it has a feature that I didnt expect that has lowered my cpu temp by *10 degrees celsius*


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 17, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> OK I got the case today on the 16th, This weekend I will borrow my friends digi-cam and take some pics and post a review. It is VERY nice, much higher quality than I expeceted. And it has a feature that I didnt expect that has lowered my cpu temp by *10 degrees celsius*



Great Wazz... post some pics ...  looks like you're going for the X800Xl as well, good choice...


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 17, 2005)

Cobra427 said:
			
		

> I would love to know of a awesome looking case (w/window) for not a lot of $.   Any links or names would be a big help, right now I have this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you found anything else yet Cobra? That's not a bad looking case ...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1243199&sku=ULT31556 CASE
Damn.... wish I would have waited.


----------



## Cobra427 (Mar 29, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Have you found anything else yet Cobra? That's not a bad looking case ...



Not yet, but the latest one that was posted the $40.00 one that comes with the X-Connect 500Watt power supply looks awesome.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 29, 2005)

Cobra427 said:
			
		

> Not yet, but the latest one that was posted the $40.00 one that comes with the X-Connect 500Watt power supply looks awesome.



Better hurry there's a rebate on it ... that's way it's so cheap. .. Wazz posted some pics of it in the project log thread ... but I don't think he got the 500watt PSU ... 

 $60 Rebate. Expires on 03/31/2005
Item includes multiple rebates, click on the rebates tab for more details.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 30, 2005)

Anybody know of a good case that has a elegant brushed steel look?


----------



## regg187 (Mar 30, 2005)

I've got one of these in my girlfriends comp,except its yellow. This thing is taller than my Thermal take Xaser V case, but not as deep , front to back. fan open in the bottom front and 2 outlets in back + psu outlet. pretty stock set up, similar to mine less ram and ge force fx5200 ultra . seems less noisy than my TT. and stays pretty cool, especialy since it doesn't have a 'heater' like my 9800 pro in it


----------



## regg187 (Mar 30, 2005)

sorry this is late I'm talkin about the antec case, and wass  Thermaltake has brushed alum.cases the  Xaser v damier 6000a is brushed Alum with red and black accents


----------



## Cobra427 (Mar 30, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Better hurry there's a rebate on it ... that's way it's so cheap. .. Wazz posted some pics of it in the project log thread ... but I don't think he got the 500watt PSU ...
> 
> $60 Rebate. Expires on 03/31/2005
> Item includes multiple rebates, click on the rebates tab for more details.



Crap, i dont have all my $$ yet...maybe i can get it tho. thx for lettin me kno I didn't notice that.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 30, 2005)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Wazz posted some pics of it in the project log thread ... but I don't think he got the 500watt PSU ...


I got the Raidmax case, not the x-connect one. 

Here are some pics taken by me-
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=2394&page=1

Ive tidied it up a LOT, ill try and get some new pics sometime.


----------



## Cobra427 (Mar 31, 2005)

Its a day early...it says that its no longer available. :-/


----------



## Cobra427 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hows this?  

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-156-164&depa=1
or
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-147-011&depa=1
or
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=11-156-148&DEPA=1


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 31, 2005)

The second looks ok, i dont liek the third because it is aluminum and has bad reviews.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 31, 2005)

THis looks very good-
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=664269&CatId=1520
$30 rebate though. For 69.99 that is still a good case.


----------



## absolutefunk (Apr 1, 2005)

I'll throw in a vote for the Antec p160 (window version).  Comes with an LED exhaust fan too 

-Brian


----------



## Cobra427 (Apr 1, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> THis looks very good-
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=664269&CatId=1520
> $30 rebate though. For 69.99 that is still a good case.


Ya that case is not to bad actually, I like the black version of it. But it doesn't come with a power supply. And if I am to get all the parts I want I will need a good PS, which would cost a lil bit. Making one of the others possibly a better value. Thats just what I think. I like the look of the Raidmaz case that I showed a little while ago, but like you said it got bad reviews. :-/


----------



## Cobra427 (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok I had a thought about this combo: 

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=11-156-148&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE
and
http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=17-163-018&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE

I read the reviews saying the PSU that comes with the case is crap so I found this one, its cheap, got good reviews and matches the color scheme of the case lighting. 
All for $127.42  (thats $1.98 s/h for both)

What do ya think?  IMO this case looks awesome...a good "hardcore" gamer case.


----------



## regg187 (Apr 3, 2005)

I paid 57.00 for that case on ebay. It was without a psu,also.It is a decent case but it is TALL!


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks good cobra, buy quick the .99 cent chipping is only until APril 4


----------



## Cobra427 (Apr 4, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Looks good cobra, buy quick the .99 cent chipping is only until APril 4



I have 4 hours till thats up. lol  Dont know if i'll be able to buy it in time. heh  But I am gonna try!

Just spent most of my $$ on clothes...silly me who needs those? lol


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 12, 2005)

Personally, I like my case. Stock it's not that great of a case, but with all the mods I've done I'm simply in love with it. The only thing I don't like about it is that it's *REALLY* frickin heavy!! Luckily not many of my friends have LAN parties, so they're mostly at my house.


----------



## PSDeluX (Apr 17, 2005)

I wanna see Wizzards


----------



## Cobra427 (Apr 17, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Personally, I like my case. Stock it's not that great of a case, but with all the mods I've done I'm simply in love with it. The only thing I don't like about it is that it's *REALLY* frickin heavy!! Luckily not many of my friends have LAN parties, so they're mostly at my house.



What are all the mods you have done? It looks pretty good.


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 18, 2005)

-Cut out all of the grills except for the top.
-Swapped all fans out for Tt LED Smart Fans except rear.
-Drilled holes in window for bottom 92mm.
-Swapped Hardcano 9 out for Hardcano 13.
-Removed red panel from front door.
-Moved switch for EL on front panel.
-Made Power/HDD LEDs blue.
-Removed switch for alarm that goes off when side panel taken off while the computer is on.
-Removed PCI Long Card bracket.
-Removed IDE cable bracket mounted on hard drive drawer cage.
-Removed screwless pci locks. (Didn't work well.)
-Probably a few other little things I've forgotten. I've done so much to it.


----------



## Cobra427 (Apr 19, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> -Cut out all of the grills except for the top.
> -Swapped all fans out for Tt LED Smart Fans except rear.
> -Drilled holes in window for bottom 92mm.
> -Swapped Hardcano 9 out for Hardcano 13.
> ...



Wow, nice work...must have taken you a while. lol


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 20, 2005)

Well that was all done over the course of a year that I've had this case.


----------



## Cobra427 (May 1, 2005)

Ok, must re-new this thread to show you guys the new summer project...

- Corsair VS1GB400C3 1GB DDR400 PC3200 CAS2.5 Value Select Memory $99.00
- ATI All-In-Wonder X800 XT AGP 8X 256MB DDR3 Video Card w/TV-Out , DVI & Video-In $389.90
- Creative Sound Blaster Live! 24 bit Sound Card $31.99
- RAIDMAX 668WBP Black Aluminum Gaming Case Computer Case 420W Power Supply $79.99
- POWMAX PSDE580 ATX 580W Power Supply $33.45 (as a substitute for the PSU that comes with the new case)

And I would be moving parts from my old machine to the new one; selling the old case with old PSU, the PSU that came with the new case (that was replaced), the old video card (9600XT 256)

Total Expenses: roughly $607.31, not including stuff that i'd be selling.


----------



## swraman (May 2, 2005)

well, my case isn't a gaming case, but I bought it because it had 5 fan ports.  $80 on EBay


----------



## wtf8269 (May 2, 2005)

Cobra427 said:
			
		

> Ok, must re-new this thread to show you guys the new summer project...
> 
> - Corsair VS1GB400C3 1GB DDR400 PC3200 CAS2.5 Value Select Memory $99.00
> - ATI All-In-Wonder X800 XT AGP 8X 256MB DDR3 Video Card w/TV-Out , DVI & Video-In $389.90
> ...


I would go for a brand name PSU, eventhough thats rated at 580w, you should be concerned about how stable the volt lines are, especially if you plan on overclocking anything.


----------



## Cobra427 (May 2, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> I would go for a brand name PSU, eventhough thats rated at 580w, you should be concerned about how stable the volt lines are, especially if you plan on overclocking anything.


I did actually think about that and I read some reviews on it, and most people said that the had no problems and that "Powmax hasn't let me down yet.." or something to tat affect...but ya I get what your sayin. I'll look for another brand-name one, probably would last longer and work better.


----------



## Cobra427 (May 2, 2005)

OK, new listings:

- Corsair VS1GB400C3 1GB DDR400 PC3200 CAS2.5 Value Select Memory $99.00
- ATI All-In-Wonder X800 XT AGP 8X 256MB DDR3 Video Card w/TV-Out , DVI & Video-In $389.90
- Creative Sound Blaster Live! 24 bit Sound Card $31.99
- ARCTIC COOLING ACSS4U 90mm Cooling Fan $12.49
- THERMALTAKE SHARK VA7000BWA Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case $145.00
- LOGISYS Computer PS500CLA ATX 500W Power Supply $58.50
- 2 120mm Blue LED fans (the case comes with 2, but i'll replace those) $36.48


Black and blue color scheme...the power supply is black with blue LED lights inside it, and the case is black with blue inside as well. Plus all the fans in the case will be blue LED..

Total this preoject will cost me about $794.33...but then i'm selling my old stuff, so I may be getting back around $130-160...out of $1,000 i'll put all of the rest into the bank. lol


----------



## Samurai (May 19, 2005)

i have this waiting for a procsessor .... i got a enermax soundtaker already so ... 

ill have 6 12cm fans in this when im finished so wouldnt be suprised if i have to ware a wollie hat an gloves to play in the same room as it , not the most stylish but for functionality and price i love it ...

http://www.overclock.co.uk/customer/product.php?productid=18477


----------



## wtf8269 (May 19, 2005)

Samurai said:
			
		

> i have this waiting for a procsessor .... i got a enermax soundtaker already so ...
> 
> ill have 6 12cm fans in this when im finished so wouldnt be suprised if i have to ware a wollie hat an gloves to play in the same room as it , not the most stylish but for functionality and price i love it ...
> 
> http://www.overclock.co.uk/customer/product.php?productid=18477


Actually if you think about it, it would probably be pretty hot in there. The PC would be running cool, but since it would be disapating the heat so quickly it would heat the room up. Thats usually how it ends up in my room anyway.


----------



## AMDCam (May 29, 2005)

Here's the one I own, it's cheap, has a good power supply unit, and 7 case fan slots. I bought it because I was looking for a side window, side fans, top fan, and at least 2 rear fan slots. It has all that and temperature gauges, which I don't know how to use because it doesn't explain how to put them on or where. But it's a good case, except you're probably looking for a rear 92mm and side 92mm fan slot for your tornadoes, and if you're not you should look at this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811209010

for your 92mm though, check this beast out

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811196004

it's got a front 120mm fan and a slot for a rear 92mm


----------

